# I tried to put some red dye on Sagan...



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Rinsing...









Getting fluffed









Showing off


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I swear it doesn't look this pink in person! I blame the camera.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I WANT him!!!!! He's so freaking adorable!! The colour looks great on him. His head is like the Canadian flag minus the maple leaf.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey a few more spots and he will be a parti spoo just like Dodger ha,ha..

Just kidding he looks great, such a handsome boy!!


----------



## PolarBear (Mar 6, 2010)

I am sure his feelings won't be to scared from this color. He will be happy with all the attention he gets from everyone. He is just adorable.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol!!!! S/he does look awesome though....  well done!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

adorable!! question - what do you use to dry his hair? and how do you do it? whenever i dry my puppy millie's hair it still comes out curly!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use a HV dryer..the one I have is a metro air force blaster

Metro Air Force Blaster - Dryers For Cycles


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

He does look so cute.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's not rock n roll red..

ITS MAN PINK!


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

He is so cute. I think his color looks great.Only a real man can pull of pink LOL.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Locket i think we will have to share him!!! I love him/want him too!! Such a nice looking girl you have there!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh man, I saw the title and went "nooo!! But Sagan is SO gorgeous!! Why dye?!?" 

... and then I saw the pictures.  
Okay, so he still looks totally adorable, ahaha. I LOVE it! I actually like that color on him more than a dark red! It's all soft looking and calm and cute and I think it came out great. Not dark, sure, but really clean and even looking! I would DIE if I saw him in person, for real, I want to steal him away.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is just adorable !!!! 

Great job grooming and coloring , he is so perfectly fluffed-up : ))) !!!! 

I just LOVE his "puppy teeth" at one of the photos - sooo darn cute LOL. I know that they are sharp now like little razors but soon they will be gone as well as his puppyhood *sigh 

It also seems that he is a very calm and obedient boy  , what a package ; )!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh.. man.. just when I was beginning to think my next spoo was going to be black.... :O

He is so so soooo adorable.. I am so jealous.. He has fantastic pigment.. and he is soo white.. *jealous much*


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice!! I want to do that to Madonna before her puppies leave


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

It doesnt look as pink here as it does on face book LOL 
hes pretty either way!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Rockin Roll Red Sagan*

Thanks for creating this thread. I love the before and after step by stem pictures they are great!

He is so so so cute.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sagen is just to die for!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sagan is_ magnificent,_ even disguised as a candy cane (lol)! Really, what a poodle, what a coat, what a dye job!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_May I join the ranks of the jealous? He is magnificent white or pink or red. I love how soft he looks.
_


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

He is so cute and fluffy!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I love the look on Sagan's face and his cute black nose. Thanks for sharing Aiden, Sagan is awesome!!


----------

